# Tono de las intermitentes



## bofocastillo (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola.

Alguien ha escuchado el tono que traen las luces intermitentes de algunos autos como los Renault (por ejemplo) o algunos Nissan?, no son el típico sonido de Relay abriendo/cerrando.

Cómo podré generar un tono como esos, habrá algún CI?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2010)

Aquí tenés uno de dos tonos , el sonido y la intermitencia se varían modificando cualquiera , o todos , los capacitores de 100uF (son dos) y el de 1uF , como así también las resistencias de 22k , la de 10k (de al lado) y la de 1k. Parlantito de PC sirve. Volumen se ajusta con la de 100ohms.

Saludos !


----------



## rascueso (Jul 13, 2010)

aca tenes otro mira el #10
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/circuito-alarmas-sonoras-luces-encendidas-coche-12722/


----------

